# ****/trapping pistol



## zachary (Dec 28, 2008)

i trap **** and have been carrying a ruger 10/22 but want to down size to a smaller gun and parents wont let me buy a rimfire .22 pistol so im gonna get around that by getting a .22 cal pellet gun. has anyone tried and knows what pellet pistols kill ***** at 20-25 yards or less. im trying to stay under $100 and want accuracy and power for the job with clean one shot kills. thanks.


----------



## zzyzx (Mar 20, 2010)

Considering a .22 rimfire won't always give you clean one shot kills at those distances you are asking for the impossible.


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

zzyzx said:


> Considering a .22 rimfire won't always give you clean one shot kills at those distances you are asking for the impossible.


Agreed. And you'll be lugging around a MUCH HEAVIER gun than the 10/22 if you decide to carry a pellet rifle, as most that are powerfull enough to kill cleanly are quite heavy, tipping the scales around 8-10 pounds. Not to mention that pellet rifles are not legal to carry while running a trap line, so you'd need to check the regs in your state before even bothering.


----------

